# IBS and too much alcohol -- they don't mix!



## hasmenösfiu (Oct 20, 2011)

I was for a short time living in America, San Francisco to be exact. It was during the month of May, I was invited by a friend to a birthday party -- one I shall never forget. My friend's place was very near the eastern Pacific. Almost on the beach, but not quite.I had arrived in the afternoon, and the total was the nine of us. Normally I am not a consumer of alcoholic drinks. The reason is two fold: Firstly my adopted father was more than a lush, but a confirmed chronic alcoholic. His reaction to the booze was one of outright belligerence and he was well... after spending about CHF 40'000 on tenor opera singing, well he had quite a voice. Fine whilst singing, but horrible when he would get on these drunken tyrades! Thus that was part of how I was discourgaed from drinking alcohol myself.Then, whilst visiting relatives again in San Francisco, I had decided to go out to a gay bar, my first ever gay bar called the STUD. I was technically under age but I always managed to sneak in past the "bouncer". This one night I had met three other cute and divine men. We had been pouring down Dirty Black Russians like there was no tomorrow. I lost count how many I had. Then I thought, well, who cares?We left this pub, and headed to one of these people's flat in the Haight. We had an orgy (one of my few at that) and all I remember I passed out. Well, in the morning, and I was ridden about this, I left a "contribution" in their bed, a "Dirty Brown Яussian"! As I am writing to an international audience, some people especially in America might find it offencive, so I shall remain rather modest here, so I think you might get the idea what I am trying to elude to here.Fast forward to "present". While I was at this party, once again, we had hard liqueur, as well as some other drinks, Black Russians (again) inclusive. As we were very plastered, no one cooked. We ordered some good Japanese food. I love Japanese food (as indeed being in part Japanese myself, and it is indeed in my opinion, the most healthiest food on the planet)! I was sitting in my friend's „office", a small room with a nice Asian carpet, and contemporary office furniture. I was at his computer doing some Sony Playstation gaming. Well if anyone has played games on a computer, one knows how addictive it can be. I was no exception. I was stoned drunk (amazed that I still could play!) and preoccupied. I knew that I had to go to the bathroom. But I kept putting it off, „in a moment", etc.My host came in and noticed a smell (rather a stench), couldn't figure it out. Eventually he suspected me for one reason or another. Turned out that he was absolutely right! I had a rather embarrassing accident. Now, mind you, I was the only one who had this happen! We were all damn well drunk! I was the only one there that I know of who has IBS. (IBS-D to be exact).To make a long story short (and less gruesome) he asked me to join him and go for a short walk to the beach. This for a breath of fresh air. I was a mess! In public! What an embarrassment! To make matters worse, I had just bought a brand new pair of _white_ Nike „Tear-Away" running pants. I had on a navy blue satin shirt, and athletic shoes. This was far worse than what I had just described above years before on Haight Street. _Much_ worse!To sum up, I was driven home, and was left „to my own devices" sort to speak. Now the point of all this is that in my most humble opinion, IBS and too much consumption of alcohol _simply do not mix!_ There has been only one time in my life that I had an equaly bad experience like this where no alcohol was used, but that is another story, where I was a victim of a disgusting and dangerous prank! I shan't go into that here. PLEASE, having IBS, and partying, if you do, do so at your own risk, and for heaven's sakes, _do_ be careful and mindful! Thank you!


----------

